# Oakhill RC Speedway - Indoor 18th Scale Racing



## kmberie (Dec 15, 2005)

*Oakhill RC Speedway in Waterford, PA - Indoor 18th Scale Racing*

Oakhill RC Speedway has moved indoors for the winter! Come check us out for some fast competative 18th scale oval racing with Mini T's and BRP SC18's.

Carpet is new for this year, traction is great!

Picture of the track.











Some of our racers rides.










Currently indoor oval racing is Saturday evenings.

Track Opens: 6:00pm
Racing Starts: 8:00pm

See www.oakhillrcspeedway.com for the latest info.


----------



## trashedmaxx (Jun 5, 2003)

Hopefully by me taking a week off won't put in the back of the pack. But the time off has allowed me to do a few things to my car.


----------



## kmberie (Dec 15, 2005)

Like you have always said, just don't have to be marshalled! Even if you are a bit off the pace running a good clean race will always yield decent results!

Looking forward to bumpin' doors with you this Saturday.

Kevin


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks good Guys :thumbsup: 
Bodies look sweet!!


----------



## mproy (Oct 9, 2003)

How big is the track?

M.P.


----------



## kmberie (Dec 15, 2005)

Track is 24X30, 8 foot lane all the way around. BRP cars run 2.6-2.8 second laps and the Mini's run about the same. It is a nice, tight, fast "bullring".  

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How was this weekends racing??


----------



## kmberie (Dec 15, 2005)

A little slow, only 9 entries. Quite a few of our regulars were busy doing other things this week. Mike shared some of his secrets with us and made our cars faster though.


----------



## kmberie (Dec 15, 2005)

Should be some extra guys there this weekend, I know of 2 more that will be coming. That will be 2 more in the Mini T Late model and another BRP. Should be a good night of racing!

Track Opens: 6:00pm
Practice and Signups till: 8:00pm
Racing Starts: 8:00-8:30


----------



## kmberie (Dec 15, 2005)

November 18th results posted.

Results

Check it out a 3 way tie for record fast laps from the Mini T late models, 2.588 by three different racers in the 6 car "A" Main!

Nice job guys! :thumbsup: 

The "big guy" takes a week off and comes back to show us how it's done with the BRP's, I think he is calling you out trashedmaxx! :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How has the racing been Guy's ??????


----------



## kmberie (Dec 15, 2005)

Sort of up and down.

Had some really great nights and some not so great, I guess that's the way it works though.


----------

